

Ask HN: How to Find Technical Talent for Virtual Reality Application - reach_kapil

We are working on a VR based Android App, and we are looking to hire someone with technical background and passion in Virtual Reality(Unity3D, Game Engine, Shaders, Artifial Intelligence stuff) But it is so hard to find developers in this domain. Tried Angellist and some VR forums but in vain. Does anyone know or can refer anyone in this space?
Any help would be appreciated.
======
xyclos
Are you looking for entry level talent or someone with more experience? I've
been looking to move into the gaming industry a while now (from web
development). I have been teaching myself C++/3D game development in my free
time and I have a couple of small freelance gaming projects under my belt (one
of them used Unity).

Also, to add to this discussion: There doesn't seem to be many good places for
people to connect with the type of talent you're looking for. I've been
looking for a while now and have managed to find very few such listings.
gamasutra's job board seems to be one of the few places with a fair few jobs.

~~~
reach_kapil
Our main considerations were: 1\. Local (SF Bay area) 2\. Good background in
AI and Game engine/apps 3\. VR experience is desired not necessary 4.Loves to
solve unsolvable problems of future 5\. Good cultural fit

------
ilaksh
Put some numbers like $100k or 7% equity etc. in your ad. There are plenty of
Unity or C++ game developers out there. Not all of them have 6 years of
experience but they can still code.

~~~
reach_kapil
Yes, we did and we did get some applicants but they did not have relevant
experience or background in Game or AI. We offered equity and compensation but
are having hard time finding quality applicants.

~~~
sezhov
I think nowdays you have the next variants:

1\. Hire an HR to find you inhouse specialist (it costs a lot)

2\. toptal.com - top 3% developers (it costs a lot)

3\. odesk.com - really need to be a good manager and HR in one face to find a
good one developer.

4\. remoteyoda.com - the best variant for small businesses.

~~~
reach_kapil
Thanks for your list

------
mazeway
Game Developer Conference? Siggraph?

~~~
reach_kapil
Siggraph and GDC is a mess... its hard to talk to people let alone finding
good developers. I have tried to find folks but could not. Obviously we are no
Oculus or Valve to afford booth or have ads yet. It would be good to reach out
via those mechanisms once we grow

------
mandeepj
how about hiring current employees of oculus\valve etc ?

~~~
reach_kapil
I have been trying that.. thanks for advice.. will keep trying harder.

